
KDE receives 200,000 USD-donation from the Pineapple Fund - emilsedgh
https://dot.kde.org/2018/02/19/kde-receives-200000-usd-donation-pineapple-fund
======
sigmaml
I have been a KDE user for a little short of two decades now. I am very happy
to see this, and wish the KDE team the very best!

------
petecox
What's pineapplefund.org ?

A bitcoin-billionaire decided to give away his fortune.

~~~
loceng
No, they decided they should pay taxes and can get tax write offs with
donating the required tax of their country on capital gains from selling their
crypto-assets ... for whatever multiple of money that they've extracted from
later adopters, who will bear the losses once these global Ponzi-Pyramid
scheme structures are made illegal by governments.

Edit: I want to add, these organizations being donated these crypto-assets, if
they spend it are extracting money from the later adopters as well - and
therefore are supporting and benefitting from these Ponzi-Pyramid schemes --
and of course they have to sell them (and are in full control of selling them,
unlike a stock broker in a traditional Ponzi scheme) to actually benefit from
these mostly mega-million dollar donations that on the surface only help to
perpetuate and build people's unchecked excitement and greed.

~~~
gnu8
Do you believe all crypto currencies will be outlawed by governments, or just
the practice of initial coin offerings that are obvious Ponzi schemes? The
reason I ask is that while it is possible to hold people responsible for
illegal business practices, nothing will ever stop people from running
software or trading assets, legal or otherwise.

~~~
loceng
ICOs are just a marketing tool to concentrate attention and perpetuate the
hype machine - supporting the structure of an ICO doesn't make the structure
of these crypto-assets not a Ponzi-Pyramid scheme.

Of course, people still murder other people even though it's illegal - however
we put mechanisms as best we can to counteract what we feel isn't good for
society, e.g. traditional Ponzi schemes ... which should have the incentivized
structure of Bitcoin, Ethereum's Ether et al added to that same illegal status
- if they even pass current laws, which there is some doubt to.

------
sidkhanooja
As I am a firm member of the KDE camp, this is great to hear!

